# Clownfish for Beginners?



## WXchick7

I'm contemplating getting a few clownfish and wondered how difficult they are to take care of for beginners? I have a betta, but I've never had saltwater fish before. Just curious...thanks!


----------



## pretzelsz

Honestly you would want a 29gallon(you can put a paired set of clowns) with live rock live sand and a protein skimmer.. Also the live rock is used for biological filtration and you will want to get corals as well you'll get sucked in(also it is VERY expensive I have yet to set up one but will very soon) WAY more expensive then a betta...trust me I know I have a betta no money down really and I have spent about 300x the amount I spent on him and still haven't a set up tank. If you really want to start a tank do some research and decide if you have the cash and the time before jumping in. Just my 2 cents lol.


----------



## WXchick7

Thanks, its all good to know!


----------



## pretzelsz

Not a problem...Also if you are considering there is lots more to cover those are just some basics.


----------



## bearwithfish

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/

always the top three articles for the beginner .... after reading all of this and as much other research as you can do a ton of questions will come up but the meat of salt water starts here


----------



## melisssaparker46

Thank you pretzelsz for sharing this. I was also wondering if they are hard to take care.


----------



## Pasfur

WXchick7 said:


> I'm contemplating getting a few clownfish and wondered how difficult they are to take care of for beginners? I have a betta, but I've never had saltwater fish before. Just curious...thanks!


Depends on your REAL goal. If you really just want a pair of Clownfish, and you will resist the temptation to do anything else, WOW this can be so simple.

A 20 gallon tank, 15 pounds or so of dry rock (Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock) and 5 pounds of live rock. A hang on filter with activated carbon replaced every couple of weeks. Add a small power head for water circulation, 15 pounds or so of aragonite sand, and a submersible heater. 

A pair of Ocellaris Clownfish would be the choice... TANK RAISED for sure. This will be a low nutrient producing environment and require very low maintenance.


----------

